
Ask HN: What could be better in your industry? - techsin101
As a business, while it might be too expensive to have custom software solution built for your exact needs. But it&#x27;s completely doable if it&#x27;s built as a service, as in business similar to you with same needs also use it. Then cost is spread out. So let your brain have freedom and think beyond your budget. Assume you have a magic wand and it can solve any of your business pains, just like that.<p>We&#x27;re a group software developers who build custom software for businesses and instead of charging one customer $50k we charge monthly fee, ex: $300, to 1000 businesses.<p>Whatever you have in mind let it out here in comments or PM me. Doesn&#x27;t matter if it&#x27;s your business or you work in business and know it&#x27;s a problem. Doesn&#x27;t matter if you think it can be solved with a software or not.<p>Few questions to get you going:<p>- What is something that you do repeatedly and could be automated?<p>- What is that eats up most of your time in day?<p>- What is currently grinding on you?<p>- What software do you use that you wish was better and you think it sucks?<p>- What app do you wish existed for your type of business? or what app do you wish some tech company would make for you guys?<p>- Excel... what stuff do you do in excel manually. How much time do you spend on it.<p>- could there be an app&#x2F;software that would allow you track something better, let your team collaborate better, alert you whenever xyz happens, let&#x27;s you automate customer support, calculate quotes..<p>These&#x27;re questions as much as for you as for us.<p>There are problems which you&#x27;re aware of and there are some which are so standard that you may not even realize it&#x27;s one. Don&#x27;t hesitate, think of anything that either take times, unreliable, ambiguous, tedious, repetitive ...<p>Try at least 3, quantity of quality.<p>So your industry, title, problems, and background on the problems.
======
anoncoward111
Tech Sales Rep

Shitty leads, shitty data, shitty managers, backstabbing, lies, deception,
unrealistic expectations, questionable value-add, little stability.

Glad I left. If it's not on a shelf or not from someone I trust (Amazon, my
cousin, etc), I don't buy it.

~~~
techsin101
this is enterprise or small b2b?

~~~
anoncoward111
Both but less so at enterprise level. Oracle, 5 years, 2.5 years in each
department (one selling PaaS to small consulting shops and one selling tape to
the government)

